# Is there anything I could/should do?



## BeachinIt (Apr 17, 2012)

Okay, I'll try to make a long story short. I pass a group of mares every day that are in a too-small, weed- filled field, with bad feet, underweight, and in an interesting new development, all pregnant. Now, they are not SEVERELY neglected, but bad enough to make me ill. The worst, however, is in a TINY paddock alone, at the neigbor's. Cannot see the others...she was put with them for a short time...unfortunately, I think it was just to get her bred, and now she's back in a paddock I wouldnt think big enough for my dogs. I doubt the authorities would do much, since she is fed and has shelter. But I've considered offering to buy her and then sell her once the baby is weaned. Is this a disaster waiting to happen? Should I just keep my mouth shut?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

Bless you for caring, but unless the mares are being completely neglected and starved, there's not much the authorities can do. If the place where the one mare is being kept is too small for her, you could at least call about her.

Offering to buy the one mare is a nice gesture, but you'll really just be rewarding the owners for their crappy behaviour. 

Even if you think the authorities can't do anything, I'd still be calling. At least you'll know then that they're aware of the situation.


----------



## SorrelHorse (Apr 9, 2009)

Speed Racer said:


> Bless you for caring, but unless the mares are being completely neglected and starved, there's not much the authorities can do. If the place where the one mare is being kept is too small for her, you could at least call about her.
> 
> Offering to buy the one mare is a nice gesture, but you'll really just be rewarding the owners for their crappy behaviour.
> 
> Even if you think the authorities can't do anything, I'd still be calling. At least you'll know then that they're aware of the situation.


Seconded.


----------



## DRichmond (Mar 13, 2012)

My two cents on offering to purchase her is that if the offer is taken and thus spares a horse from further suffering, you are addressing the needs of the horse and the situation; although I can and do understand the reasoning behind not enabling or rewarding behavior if it is a case of deliberate neglect. Before making any assumptions, I find sometimes owners are simply (and it's scary how frequent it is too) ignorant of what constitutes humane care. A helpful proactive approach to help educate them without coming across in an offensive manner can go a lot farther than calling authorities. Always best to try that route first, imo.

Bless your heart for noticing and paying attention.


----------



## Palomine (Oct 30, 2010)

Pm me the details, address, county, directions from nearest town, owner if known, are horses easily visible from road, how many and how bad it looks. Is there water/hay/forage?

How many would you say are bad off, and how big an area if you have an idea.

How long has this been going on? Do horses look like they are getting farrier care?

And if you can get pictures, that would help. Add anything you can think of.

Will try to get someone to see about them, and if something needs to be done? Will be.


----------



## BeachinIt (Apr 17, 2012)

Thanks all for the replies! I can also see the reasoning behind not wanting to reward them, but at the same time, like Drichmond said, if it stops the suffering of the mare...My BO is going to be Keeping an eye on them since they are next door. Her vet has spoken to them about proper nutrition so we will wait a bit and see if that helps. They do have food and shelter (and hay, though the quality looks pretty pathetic) Palomine, I will get back to you...when I go today ill try to get a closer look at feet, etc. I may be overreacting, but I definitely don't think I am about the one that's all alone in that pen. She may have all she needs to survive, but she's miserable..
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

